# Enneagram Types of Disney



## Owfin

I was going to just make this Disney Princesses, but only a few are really well developed enough to tell, so I extended this to just Disney characters. I'll start with two that I was thinking of when I started this:

Mulan: Type 4w3. I got a lot of this from Reflection. "Somehow I cannot hide who I am, though I've tried."

Tiana: Type 3w4. The 3 should be obvious. The 4 wing is because she doesn't care if people think she is crazy. "I know exactly where I'm going, and I'm getting closer, closer everyday!"

Also, Belle might be a type 1. Dunno.


----------



## Nomenclature

Belle is a 9. I don't see the adamant "this is what's right" mentality coming from her.

Rapunzel would be a 7. Or, rather, the focus of the movie is very 7-ish.

Too lazy to add more right now.


----------



## Owfin

Nomenclature said:


> Belle is a 9. I don't see the adamant "this is what's right" mentality coming from her..


I didn't even think of that... that totally fits her!


----------



## kittychris07

Dang, it's been too long since I have even watched a Disney movie. I wonder if I can remember any of them well enough to even type anyone. I'd probably do it incorrectly.

According to this powerpoint I found online, 
Tiana is a 3 and Vaveen is a 7 (can't comment on this since I don't even know what movie they were in)
Rapunzel is a 4 and Flynn is a 7 (from the movie Tangled--didn't watch this movie) 
Miss Piggy is a 4 and Kermit is a 2 (are they even disney???)
Jasmine is a 1 while Aladdin is a 7
Shrek is a 5 and Fiona is an 8
Belle is a 5 and the beast is an 8 (the rationale was that Belle preferred books to company. . . . but can't other types also be bookworms???)
Simba is a 9 and Nala is a 1


----------



## Owfin

kittychris07 said:


> Dang, it's been too long since I have even watched a Disney movie. I wonder if I can remember any of them well enough to even type anyone. I'd probably do it incorrectly.
> 
> According to this powerpoint I found online,
> Tiana is a 3 and Vaveen is a 7 (can't comment on this since I don't even know what movie they were in)
> Rapunzel is a 4 and Flynn is a 7 (from the movie Tangled--didn't watch this movie)
> Miss Piggy is a 4 and Kermit is a 2 (are they even disney???)
> Jasmine is a 1 while Aladdin is a 7
> Shrek is a 5 and Fiona is an 8
> Belle is a 5 and the beast is an 8 (the rationale was that Belle preferred books to company. . . . but can't other types also be bookworms???)
> Simba is a 9 and Nala is a 1


They got a couple of them right, but I don't think that was a good list (not just muppets being out of place as you noted, but Shrek is Dreamworks). Belle was clearly not a 5. She wanted adventure in the world, and 5 wants to retreat from the world.

Tiana and Naveen are from the Princess and the Frog (which, by the way, is a great movie), and they are really easy to type. So, 3 and 7 are right, but it was easy.

Aladdin seems like a 3w2 to me. He did have one very 7w6 song ("One jump ahead of the breadline, one skip ahead of disaster..."), but outside of that he looked like a 3. Not just "Prince Ali", but before that, he had some grumbling about his image as a street rat, where a 7 would have probably just have gone "whatever".

I've been watching Disney songs for the past two days, so I'm all in Disney mode. :crazy:


----------



## Adesi

Hmm..I was thinking of Shrek as an 8. It's been a while since I watched it, though, so my evidence is limited. Yes, he wants to get away from people, but his goal throughout the move is trying to defend his territory (get his swamp back), and he's pretty angry throughout the whole thing, not afraid.

Agree with Aladdin being a 3 over a 7. "I have to present this image for her to love me."

Could Belle be a 4? I don't know enough about 4s, but...


----------



## Walden

Adesi said:


> Hmm..I was thinking of Shrek as an 8. It's been a while since I watched it, though, so my evidence is limited. Yes, he wants to get away from people, but his goal throughout the move is trying to defend his territory (get his swamp back), and he's pretty angry throughout the whole thing, not afraid.
> 
> Agree with Aladdin being a 3 over a 7. "I have to present this image for her to love me."
> 
> Could Belle be a 4? I don't know enough about 4s, but...


Shrek more 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## cyamitide

Ursula is an "evil" 2w3 so/sp ExFx -- "Do I help them? Yes I do ... these poor unfortunate souls."

Definitely an image triad type.


----------



## Dangerose

Snow White - sp/sx 6. She demonstrates fear and then courage - "I'm so ashamed of all the trouble I've caused . . . and all because I was afraid", faith "Someday my prince will come". Her instinct is to provide practical help and support to the dwarves. Strong line to Nine. It also makes sense that her nemesis is a clear image type since her disintegration line is to Three.

Evil Queen - sx/sp 2. 

Aurora - sx/so 9 (?) I feel that Sleeping Beauty is a sx 9 archetype and so even though she doesn't scream 'sexual subtype' I think I'm going to stick with this typing. "I wonder if my heart keeps singing will my song go winging to someone who'll find my and bring back a love song to me?"

Maleficent - perhaps so/sx 3w4 (?)

Philip - so/sx 7w6? I love him)






Cinderella - oh goodness, I feel like this is an obvious typing that someone's going to point out but...I'm going to guess...so/sp 3w2? Her transformation, the central issue of making someone love her for a manufactured image, her work ethic, some disintegration to Nine perhaps with "A dream is a wish your heart makes"...I think Three is quite reasonable.

Belle - I would say so/sx 6w7. Her sassy attitude, her escapist urges but somewhat more cynical outlook, some disintegration to Three with this "little town full of little people", but to me she really seems like a head type, takes a lot of superiority in her intelligence, part of her storyline is sort-of learning to trust in a sense, to let go of [pre-conceived notions], which seems like a theme a Six might deal with.

Beast - sx/sp 2w3?

Gaston - so/sx 3w2

Ariel - so/sp 7w6 - her whole thing is wanting _more_, wanting to be _free_. "I don't see how a world that makes such wonderful things can be bad". She is actually quite selfish and thoughtless and willing to take ridiculous risks for the whim of a moment. 
Ursula - ugh maybe 4w3

Eric - so/sx 6w7 or 2w3

Mulan - so/sp 6w5

Aladdin - I think I agree with the people who were saying 3, sx/so 3w2 perhaps?
Jasmine - I think, perhaps sx/sp 6w7?

Rapunzel - so/sx 7w6
Flynn - sp/sx 7w8
Mother Gothel - sp/so 2w1

Elsa - sp/so 1w9 
Anna - so/sx 6w7
Kristoff - sp/so 6w5 (feel like I'm assigning way too many 6s)
Hans - sp/sx 3w4

Tiana - sp/so 3w4 or maybe 9w1?

Merida - sx/so 7w8


----------



## Superfluous

dont forget the kings and queens of disney now. 

Goofy and Max
The parent trap twins; Annie and Haley


----------



## throughtheroses

I've actually started a series of articles on the website Fanpop about the Disney Princesses' tritypes and such, so I've put a great deal of thought into it. 

Snow White: 2w1
The Prince: 9?

Cinderella: 3w4
Prince Charming: 6? Who even knows.

Aurora: either 4w5 or 9w1 
Phillip: 8w7 (I could also maybe see 7w8. Either way, I LOVE him. <3)

Ariel: 7w6 
Eric: 6w7

Belle: 5w4
Beast: 6w5? An unhealthy 3w2? 9w1 (or 1w9)? Jury's out.

Jasmine: 8w7
Aladdin: 7w6

Pocahontas: 9w1
John Smith: 8w7

Mulan: counter-phobic 6w5
Shang: 8w9

Tiana: 1w2
Naveen: 7w8

Rapunzel: 4w3 (or 7w6)
Flynn Rider/Eugene: 7w8

Merida: 7w8

Elsa: I'm convinced that she's an unhealthy 3w2.
Anna: counter-phobic 6w7
Hans: 3w4
Kristoff: phobic 6w5


----------



## typethisperson

I find it interesting that people typed Cinderella a 3. I assumed it may have been 1 or 2 tbh. I may have to re-watch some clips of the cartoon.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Ill try to tritype a few based on memory and guessing. 

Mickey mouse 2w3 7w6 9w1 So/SX (Triple postive as hell).

Donald Duck- 6w7 8w9 3w4 Sp/Sx

Goofy- 9w1 2w1 6w7 Sp/So

Alice in wonderland.

Alice- 9w1 5w4 4w3 So/Sx

White Rabbit 6w5 2w1 1w9 So/Sp

Cheshire Cat- 9w1 7w6 3w4 Sp/So 

Phenias and Ferb

P- 7w6 3w2 9w8 So/Sp

F- 9w8 5w6 3w4 Sp/So 

Isbella- 2w3 6w7 9w1 So/Sx

Candice- 6w5 3w2 1w2 So/Sp


----------



## brightflashes

Ariel: 7w6
Jane (Tarzan): 5w6
Merida (Brave): 8w7
Buzz Lightyear: 3w2 

I have no clue if this is accurate or not, just thought it would be a fun exercise.


----------

